# WAGOAPPDALI FW08 - PFC200 750-8202 Startprobleme



## KingHelmer (12 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal die neue Firmware aktualisiert und mich ans testen der DALI Bibliothek gemacht, die ja mit dem neusten e!cockpit Update kam.
Leider bekomme ich gar nichts hin.

Ich habe den PFC200 mit ein paar Ein-und Ausgangsklemmen, der 753-647 DALI-klemme, der Stromversorgung 753-620 und jeweils einer AO und AI Klemme.

Der Bus läuft soweit, keine Fehler. 

Habe ein kleines Testprogramm geschrieben zum einfachen Ein- und Ausschalten einer Leuchte.
Die Luechte funktioniert, das habe ich vorher mit meiner "alten" Test-SPS und DALIklemme 750-641 getestet.

Im Programm habe ich den DALI Master im PLC_PRG.


```
FbDaliMaster_0(
    bPortDALI:= 1, 
    I_Port:= DALI_Multi_Master_Module, 
    xQuit:= Quit, 
    oStatus=> , 
    sStatus=> );
```

Dazu noch einen FB zum ein- und Ausschalten.


```
FbDaliSwitchOnOff_0(
    oStatus=> , 
    sStatus=> sStatus, 
    xReady=> , 
    typBallast:= GVL_Structs_DALI.typBallast1, 
    xOn:= xOnVisuButton, 
    xOff:= xOffVisuButton, 
    rDimLevelForOff:= 0, 
    rActualLevel=> rActualLevelVisu);
```

In der Visu habe ich den DALI-Configurator und zwei Buttons "xOnButtonVisu" und "xOffButtonVisu" sowie eine Balkenanzeige.

Leider reagiert hier nichts.
Der Status der Klemme gibt mir ein "OK" zurück, die LEDs leuchten wie folgt:

A-aus              E - an
B-blinkt           F - aus
C-an               G - an
D-aus             H - aus

Bin gerade etwas verzweifelt. Vielleicht vergesse ich etwas grundlegendes.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## KingHelmer (15 September 2016)

Ich werde alleinegelassen in meiner Schmach :sad:


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (8 November 2016)

Hallo,

es scheint, dass der Eingang "typBallast" nicht korrekt ist.

Hier muss die Adresse der anzusprechenden Gruppe oder die Broadcast Adresse 255 eingetragen werden.

Die Adressen werden aus der eingebunden Globalen DALI Variablenliste die vorher aus dem Dali-Konfigurator exportiert wurden, entnommen.

Momentan gibt es noch keine Import Möglichkeit, daher kann hier der Umweg über CodeSys genommen werden. Die Liste muss dafür in die Codesys Importiert werden und in e!cockpit eingefügt werden. Vorher muss in der Liste die Einträge "bModule_753_647" in "bPortDALI" umbenannt werden da die Bibliotheken unterschiedlich sind .
Anschließend kann über die Eingabe Hilfe „F2" die entsprechende Variable der anzusprechenden Gruppe ausgewählt werden.



Hier ein Beispiel des Codes:

```
oFBDaliMaster(
 bPortDALI:=1 , 
 I_Port:=DALI_Multi_Master_Module , 
 xQuit:=Dali_Master_error_Reset , 
 oStatus=> , 
 sStatus=> );


 ofbDaliSwirchOnOff(
 oStatus=> , 
 sStatus=> , 
 xReady=> , 
 typBallast:=M1_Gruppe0 , (*hier die Gruppenadresse oder Broadcast Adresse 255 eingeben*)
 xOn:= xOnSwitch, 
 xOff:= xOffSwitch, 
 rDimLevelForOff:= , 
 rActualLevel=> );
```


Hoffe, dass die Antwort noch hilft.


----------

